# Did Philip Fart?



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2015)

*The really important question?*




*Did Philip Fart?*





*What do you think?*


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2015)

OMG, Ken. So darn funny. Could be a sneeze too. :sentimental:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2015)

I thought _*I *_was getting blamed again. I was going to blame the dog.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2015)

sifuphil said:


> i thought _*i *_was getting blamed again. I was going to blame the dog.


lol


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2015)

151 views and only 3 replies...


----------

